# Shipping 52lb Sulcata?



## T33's Torts (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi! I'm (VERY highly) considering adopting a 52lb to tortoise from San Antonio, Texas. I live in Los Angeles and was wondering the best way to ship. I've looked at DeltaCargo but they seem to have a 'spotted' reputation. I'm thinking UPS but I have no experience shipping live animals. I would like to keep it under $150 as well. He's big. I'm set up, I just can't drive that far.. 
Any advice is MUCH appreciated. 
Thank you! 
Tiffany


----------



## Laura (Nov 1, 2013)

Delta Dash I think is one.. and FedEx..


----------



## EricIvins (Nov 1, 2013)

Delta or Southwest is going to be your only option.


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 1, 2013)

Okay. I'll look into Southwest. Do you have an idea on the price?


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 1, 2013)

Hmmm.


----------



## JennBell0725 (Nov 1, 2013)

Try emailing Austin at azsulcata.com He is shipping my big boy to me. So he should know the best option


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 1, 2013)

Call the southwest cargo or pet desk. They can answer those questions, and give you an estimate.
I'm going to hazard around $200-300, based on shipping large dogs to shows and handlers across country.

Probably don't need a health certificate for a reptile, but definitely ask.
FedEx has annoying animal policies, but it's worth calling them in the morning.

He will probably fit into a 400 VariKennel, .....
Measurement Guides for Airline Pet Carrier-Crate-Kennels - DryFur
www.dryfur.com â€º Carriers Kennels Crates
Jun 4, 2010 - Dalmation Vari Kennel 400. VariKennel or Sky Kennel #400 (LARGE) 
36â€³L x 25 â€³W x 27â€³H OUTSIDE Dimensions (Advertised size).

Calculate 65lbs for shipping, and you can use the FedEx online shipping calculator.

That should get you in the ballpark.


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 1, 2013)

Okay! Thank you very much. I'm definitely going to call. I have to work with maria too.


----------



## jaizei (Nov 1, 2013)

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Probably don't need a health certificate for a reptile, but definitely ask.
> FedEx has annoying animal policies, but it's worth calling them in the morning.



http://www.law.cornell.edu/cfr/text/9/74.1


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh.. okay. Thank you.


----------



## sibi (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm so glad that you're getting him. I've seen pics of him, and he's adorable. BIG too! I hope you give this guy a wonderful home. He's been through so much in his short life! Please, please take good care of him.


tffnytorts said:


> Okay! Thank you very much. I'm definitely going to call. I have to work with maria too.


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 1, 2013)

I soooo hope this shipping situation works out! I'd love so much to have him!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 1, 2013)

jaizei said:


> Sulcata_Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Probably don't need a health certificate for a reptile, but definitely ask.
> ...



Nice! And ask the airline/shipper...many airlines want the CVI within 10 days, not 30.
Some veterinary hospitals charge a ton for their CVIs. So plan for that, anywhere from $35-$75


----------



## jtrux (Nov 1, 2013)

It would probably be better to find one local to you.


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah. I know. I just have this soft spot for sulcatas 


Hmm.... okay. I'll call when they open in the morning =)


----------



## EricIvins (Nov 1, 2013)

This animal needs to be shipped in a wood crate, not a Dog kennel. You need a health certificate to ship any Sulcata/Leopard Tortoise and they are good for 30 days. Do not attempt to use Fedex. It will end up not so good for the shipper, because that animal will destroy anything less than a crate, and Fedex or any overnight carriers are not designed to ship in that manner. Cold blooded rates are completely different than warm blooded animals. You will need to find an authorized shipped to ship through any Airline. Cost is going to be dependent on a lot of things, and is something you don't want to estimate unless you know what you are doing.


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 1, 2013)

Okay. I'm going to call in the morning. I'll find out what I need.


----------

